# Qvc & Poljot



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just noticed that they are having an hour of selling them tonight at 22:00 GMT, should be interesting to listen to the descriptions


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks for the heads-up Phil.









Regards

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Brace yourself when you see the prices


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Brace yourself when you see the prices


That's the only reason I watch


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I can imagine that some sales person rubbing their hands all over it to display how nice it is must add at least 70% onto the price surely? 

Regards

Mark


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Watch out for the special guest (if he is there this time) Michael Geber-Ab.

I have had telephone conversations with him regarding their Gagarin chrono...but thats another story......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roger said:


> Watch out for the special guest (if he is there this time) Michael Geber-Ab.
> 
> I have had telephone conversations with him regarding their Gagarin chrono...but thats another story......










You can't leave it like that Roger


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Phil; should be "interesting" to see the prices.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I hope everybody's watching









It's great listening to their comments  apparently the average person in Italy has 6 watches


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Michael - "If you bought a watch like this on the high street you'd be amazed at the prices"

To F*****g right Michael, but I think gutted might be a more appropriate word if you'd already paid QVC.

Thanks for the tip Phil, I couldn't watch much of it though, I kept bruising my chin every time it hit the floor.









(and it clashed with Kelly's Heroes)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmmmm nice watches but as mentioned earlier hugely inflated prices!

That last one with the red strap Â£200?!?!

I bought this not unsimilar one off of ebay for Â£20 










Cheers

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its just because we are 'in the know' we can see through their optomistic pricing, 99% of viewers will not know....

Just think, most of the other stuff they sell might well be at inflated margins too


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Sparky said:


> Hmmmm nice watches but as mentioned earlier hugely inflated prices!
> 
> That last one with the red strap Â£200?!?!
> 
> ...


That's really nice - I may have to look for one of those myself...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

By coincidence I happened to come across it and watched for a minute or two.

Whilst I am no expert on Russian watches, the prices did seem a little high, even for the limited edition model that they were pushing...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I caught that by accident last night too.

Some really overpriced stuff on there. (I seem to recall there was a ladies Poljot at over Â£500.00 !!!!!)

I did like the canteen divers watches they had on though, but the price was a bit steep !

Dave


----------

